# Icy Chicken



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2007)

Not sure what bug crawled up my butt, but I decided to cook some chicken on the WSM.  Well it's freezing rain like crazy, but I'm committed!!!!  I rubbed them down with Wolfe Rub Bold and threw on with some hickory.  Should be gooooood dinner!!!

BTW that's ice ontop of the WSM!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 13, 2007)

If that's ice, you may want to open the bottom vents a little bit more!  
Good luck Larry and enjoy the cold!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> If that's ice, you may want to open the bottom vents a little bit more!
> Good luck Larry and enjoy the cold!



I had just put the coals in!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 13, 2007)

Careful on the deck! May hafta to put some chains on those wheels when it's time to sauce.

Looking good as always!

I love watching the snow and ice melt and roll off the top of a Weber.  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Careful on the deck! May hafta to put some chains on those wheels when it's time to sauce.
> 
> Looking good as always!
> 
> I love watching the snow and ice melt and roll off the top of a Weber.  8)



I couldn't get back in the door off the deck!  Nothing but ice!


----------



## Finney (Feb 13, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Not sure what bug crawled up my butt, but I decided to cook some chicken on the WSM.  Well it's freezing rain like crazy, but I'm committed!!!!  I rubbed them down with Wolfe Rub Bold and threw on with some hickory.  Should be gooooood dinner!!!
> 
> BTW that's ice ontop of the WSM!!!



The WSM looked like a ceramic cooker in that picture.


----------



## john a (Feb 13, 2007)

That's hard core, nice going LArry.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 13, 2007)

Truly hardcore!
Imagine... Larry...strapping into a safety harness... with a come-a-long or tackle attached to the fridge....LOL


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2007)

Finney that's the first thing I thought...dang, Larry got an egg!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Now that's dedication


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 13, 2007)

Looking good Larry but I think you need one of these today.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's purdy funny!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 13, 2007)

You should get a BGE or a Primo or something if you're gunna be cooking in that kind of weather...to heavy for me to put in the attic!

You go Mr. Wolfe!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> You should get a BGE or a Primo or something if you're gunna be cooking in that kind of weather...to heavy for me to put in the attic!
> 
> You go Mr. Wolfe!!



Yeah that would be nice!!  But the WSM worked perfectly in the crappy windy icy weather!  No wind break either!!!   [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2007)

Chicken is done and it is YUMBO!!!  I was gonna glaze with some TPJ Cherry Jalapeno Jelly, but it's freezing rain and sleeting too dang bad.  Glad I didn't glaze though, cause it's good on it's own!  But yes I still have my ever handy Reverend Marvins Hot right next to me!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh Yeah!
Oooooh! YEEEAH!!!!!

Looks great Dude!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Very ice.....I mean very nice Wolfey


----------



## Unity (Feb 13, 2007)

Can I have just one bite, Larry? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--John  8) 
(One BIG bite out of the thigh?   )


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 13, 2007)

Good looking dinner there Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Can I have just one bite, Larry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John not sure how the weather is down the road, but if you wanna trek on down here to Bealeton I'll fix you a full plate and give you a beer or Beam and Coke!!  It's icy as all get out here right now!!!


----------



## cleglue (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks very tasty.  Is the chicken skin crispy?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 13, 2007)

That looks real good Larry! You should move up here, no rain, snow, sleet or ice!


----------



## Griff (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks really good Larry.

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 13, 2007)

I really like the color on those chicken parts Larry.  I have not had the pleasure of doing small pcs of chicken on the wsm yet.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks great Larry.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice job Larry


----------

